# Vodafone Offer of Free Smart Phone with Vodafone@Home



## niceoneted (15 Mar 2012)

"With Vodafone@home you are entitled to Free Smart phone when you renew your contract by March 29th"

Anyone else get this offer from Vodafone? 
Does it apply to iPhone? 
I do intend ringing them but just not in a position to do so until next week as am away.


----------



## DerKaiser (15 Mar 2012)

Thinks it's an own brand phone and they tie you into an extended contract


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012)

Yeah, it a low range smartphone with a contract attached. 

There are much better offers out there with other service providers.


----------



## niceoneted (15 Mar 2012)

Thanks guys, was thinking as much. Will ring them all the same and see what they can do. Thinking of getting the iPhone so will checks their offers.


----------



## TheJackal (16 Mar 2012)

niceoneted said:


> Thanks guys, was thinking as much. Will ring them all the same and see what they can do. Thinking of getting the iPhone so will checks their offers.


 
Did you ring?

I just got same text.


----------

